# Nokia  Microsoft

## SERGO20010

! 
  ,          , Nokia        Microsoft          Windows Mobile 7.    ,      Symbian        (Android, iOS)    ,     1.5 - 2   Windows Mobile 7. Symbian     .                 . 
     Windows Mobile 7        high end        (, RAM,  ).  ,    Nokia,  2  Windows Mobile 7   .    ,   high end ,      . 
 ,     ( ).

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## V00D00People

Nokia:   .

----------


## Skystalker

Windows Mobile  .  Nokia     ,

----------


## art_b

. ,   .   ,    .        .     ?

----------


## SERGO20010

Android  Symbian OS     (1  2011  20:28)
  ,   .      ,     :     Canalys,     2010    Android            ,       Symbian,        .
  ,            33,3 .  ,    2,7    -      ,       2010     31 . .
 -  ,    ,     Apple   iPhone    iOS,    16,2         16%. 
  ,  Android      2009 ,            4,7      8,7 .  ,  Android         600 . 
   =)   wap       .     ,     !
           Android

----------


## V00D00People

* Nokia     Microsoft*   
     IT-           Nokia  Microsoft         ,        .       Nokia.   
   ,            .         Symbian     Microsoft,  , Windows Phone 7, ,  ,       .      3 .  ,         Symbian.  ,  1000     Symbian  .
  ,    Microsoft    Nokia  ,   ,       .          Nokia  .

----------


## 23q

Symbian OS.  ...    Symbian    .

----------


## SERGO20010

Nokia      ,           Microsoft.       .
  9  Nokia            3  2011 .      .    Nokia Plan B,        . 
      Nokia    ,        . ,  ,      . 
       .      Nokia            .   Sanford C. Bernstein & Co.,  2010 .   $1,4     Symbian,    Apple       iPhone  $772 . 
  ,              Nokia   (Stephen Elop)         .   Microsoft     ,      Nokia  .  ,      Windows Phone-,      WP    . 
      MeeGo   Linux.        MeeGo-,         ,   ,      Intel    (      2010 ). 
     Symbian     5 .           . 
,  2010 .   Nokia             ,   Microsoft Business Division, ,   Microsoft Office   .   , 11 ,        ,       .  ,    ,  Windows Phone         Nokia.    ,      ,   Nokia    20%. 
  CNews

----------


## SERGO20010

Nokia    WP7.              OC Simbian - Tommy Incrosnatu.              65-70%     Metro UI,      Microsoft.        /                Nokia,      -   ,      ,             Nokia           Nokia v.3.
   ,   Microsoft           Nokia,   !     .

----------


## Sky

*SERGO20010*,   -      .

----------


## Sky

Nokia   Windows Phone -    N9 - Nokia Lumia 800,  Nokia Lumia 710    

> WP7- Nokia 
>       Nokia World        ,    Windows Phone 7.5.
> ,   - Nokia Lumia 710  Lumia 800. 
> Lumia 710,    Nokia Sabre,  1,4- , 512    8    (     16 ), 3,7- WVGA TFT-  5-     .       -        . 
> Lumia 800,   Nokia N9,      ,   710.  ,   3,7  ClearBlack Amoled-   800480 , 512    16   ,   8   Carl Zeiss Tessar.
>   :
>        ,   ;
>  3   - ,   ;
>   Internet Explorer 9,    HTML 5;
> ...

  http://gagadget.com/cellphones/2011-...10_i_lumia_800

----------


## Sky

Nokia Lumia 900 -    CES 2012   

> Nokia Lumia 900   ,    Windows Phone   Qualcomm Snapdragon S2 APQ8055 1400Mhz,  AMOLED-,   16 . ,   4.3"    8 Mpx,     3264 x 2448 px.      1830 mAh,      360       7   .    : Web-, EDGE, WiFi,  Bluetooth, , , USB-.        3.5 .   ,    GPS-,        !
>  : http://allnokia.ru/catalog/nokia-Lumia+900/

   http://gagadget.com/cellphones/2012-...imovym_ekranom

----------


## 23q

" "????

----------


## admin

> " "????

  . 
 ,  ,     - .

----------


## Sir_2006

.      -   ,

----------


## Ch!p

4      ,  -   (    ),   .
  ,    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> 4

----------


## Sky

> 

          WP 7.5 (Nokia Lumia 710) -     ,   ,     .    ,       .  Android   ,    .       
))

----------


## Ihor

800,   ,         ,

----------


## Sky

3      Nokia  Facebook     Nokia Conversation '     

> The Next Chapter: An open letter from Steve Ballmer and Stephen Elop 
> Microsoft to acquire Nokia Devices & Services, accelerating the Windows ecosystem 
> Published by Tiina Jaatinen on September 3, 2013 
> Nokia and Microsoft have always dreamed big  we dreamed of putting a computer on every desk, and a mobile phone in every pocket, and weve come a long way toward realizing those dreams.
> Today marks a moment of reinvention. 
> Nokia has an identity spanning 150 years of heritage, innovation, excellence, and change which began and will continue in Finland, as well as around the world. From humble beginnings as a paper mill, to manufacturing rubber boots and car tires, and then to mobile phones, reinvention is in Nokias blood. 
> Now Nokia will write its next chapter, focused on enabling mobility through its leadership in networking, mapping & location, and advanced technologies. 
> For Microsoft as well, today is a bold step into the future, a huge leap forward on our journey of creating a family of devices and services that delight people and empower businesses of all sizes. 
> Our partnership over the past two and a half years, which combined our respective strengths to build a new global mobile ecosystem, has created incredible results: award-winning phones and amazing services that have made Nokia Windows Phones the fastest-growing smartphones in the world. 
> ...

  *Nokia?  Microsoft!* 
,     ,     Nokia, , .  Microsoft   Nokia,    .   - 5.44  : 3.79      1.65  -  . 
     ,     $14.48 . 
32  ,   Nokia,   Microsoft,  4700   .   ?    ,       ,   Microsoft.         -      .   

> ,       2014 .         Nokia   .                . 
>  -   ,      Nokia    ,        . 
>         ,    -    -   Nokia  . Nokia   Microsoft  2011 ,       Windows Mobile.

    .

----------


## JPM

, ?

----------


## 23q

*JPM*, .

----------


## Sky



----------


## 23q

-   .   .

----------


## 23q



----------


## Gogga

,      ,   .

----------


## Ihor

Nokia ,  ,   33 ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> Nokia ,  ,   33 ,

       ?    ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

>

----------


## Ihor

>

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

     ,      .        8800/6700    , , ,      ,

----------

.

----------


## art_b

> .

      ,

----------

-   ...      ,   " ",     -.   ,   " "  ,   ,   ,      .      .   -    ,  -  .
/      ,    -     N95?
         palm os.  ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

      ,    .      
   MI MAX  Tapatalk

----------


## art_b

> -   ...      ,   " ",     -.   ,   " "  ,   ,   ,      .      .   -    ,  -  .
> /      ,    -     N95?
>          palm os.  ...

    ,   ,  NOKIA  .        ,     ,     .        Meego/Maemo,    -,    .  ,     .           ,          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

      ,     ,         .      .

----------


## Villarich

!          .       .           )))

----------

. MS       ,  .

----------


## art_b

> . MS       ,  .

        ,    ))

----------

